# FR: to change X - changer (de) X



## Rex

Hello again!
This is a rather strange verb: I'm trying to figure out how to "change a light globe"!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Cath.S.

[…]

If you write _changer* d'*_ampoule, it implies that the bulb is still working but you still change it (because it's too weak, for instance).


----------



## DDT

Changer l'/d'abat-jour...il est où le problème ???  

DDT

Edit: je viens de lire la réplique de Cath, je n'avais pas considéré la nuance !!!


----------



## Rex

Merci Cath, mais je reste encore un peu incertain! L'ampoule n'est pas en train de mourir, elle est variment morte!


----------



## Agnès E.

Alors il faut "changer l'ampoule de la lampe de chevet", par exemple !!


----------



## Ambassadeur

Quand je dois utiliser changer + V et Quand changer de +V?
par example,
je vois 'changer de vitesse', et aussi 'changer une billet de banque!
Y a-t-il des regles pour determiner quel forme de verbe faut-il utiliser? 
Merci!


----------



## Cath.S.

Hi Ambassadeur,

On change de chaussures, de vie, d'habitudes, de domicile, de voiture, de pays, d'horaires, de marque de dentifrice, de vitesse, de travail etc.

_changer de_ implies swapping something for another thing of the same category 
=>
_*je change de chaussures,* j'enlève mes chaussures de sport et je mets des bottes._

_changer_ + direct object implies you keep the same thing but alter it to make it different

*Je change mes chaussures,* je les colore en rouge.

I suppose this is the reason why we say *changer un billet*, even though we turn a bill into smaller bills, the actual sum remains the same even though its appearance becomes different.


----------



## Macsito

I don't know if there is a rule either, but the only thing I can think of as a native is that if you have an article (un/une/le/la) you don't use "de". If you don't have the article, then you use "de".
"Changer de voiture", mais "changer la voiture". (In the first one you are switching from one car to another, in the other, you are getting a new/different car.)
This is not a grammatical explanation, only how it sounds in my head as a native. Hopefully someone else will have a better explanation for you


----------



## charlie2

egueule said:


> _changer de_ implies swapping something for another thing of the same category
> _changer_ + direct object implies you keep the same thing but alter it to make it different


This was what I thought too, at first, but then I started to think (perhaps too much) and wonder : when I change, for example, my opinion from A to B, am I not keeping the same thing (it is still an opinion) but its contents are different?


----------



## Cath.S.

Salut Charlie,

we say_ changer *d*'avis / *d'*opinion_ and we consider that by doing so we get rid of our previous opinion, and acquire a better, shinier, brighter one. 

We even have an expression,_ changer *d'*avis comme *de* chemise_ (to be fickle).


----------



## Charlie Parker

I suppose this is the reason why we say *changer un billet*, even though we turn a bill into smaller bills, the actual sum remains the same even though its appearance becomes different.


----------



## capridex

"Passe-moi la telecommande, je vais changer de chaine."

Why is it not "changer le chaine"? or "du"?

Thanks =D


----------



## doinel

Bonsoir, 
On dit bien je vais changer _de_ chaine, _de_ nom, _de_ ton,_ de _chaussures....
_le/du_  ne fonctionne pas car chaine est féminin.
Bon courage.


----------



## pieanne

On change un bébé, mais on change *de* vêtement, chaîne, nom etc (comme Doinel l'a dit)


----------



## useeraser

Could someone tell me the different use between them?
even thougt I have looked up in the dictionary, I still can't figure them out.       

both of them can be followed by an object, but what's the difference?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maurice le difficile

Changer de would be used when you are talking about switching, or exchanging something for another of the same (changing pants, go from one hair colour to another, changing your opinion = Changer de pantalon, changer de clouleur de cheveux, changer d'avis). Without "de", it is more of a modification, like making a change. Changer la texture en y ajoutant plus d'eau, les temps changent, etc.
It is not so black and white, but in general: With de = replacement, and without de = modification. This is probably the best I can do.


----------



## imad011

changer=verb=to change
changer de= action=(changer de chaine)~change the channel


----------



## Mikamocha

Good evening,

The meaning is clear (we would like to change rooms) but I am curious as to why the author used changer DE chambre instead of changer NOTRE chambre. Can anyone give a solid grammatical reason or is it simply because he felt like doing so?


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

When _changer _means _to get a new _[thing], it's usually followed by _de_: _changer d'adresse, changer d'avis, changer de sujet _(in a conversation)_, changer de couleur de cheveux, changer de nom, changer d'amis, changer de vie, etc._

Larousse has an entry for the verb _changer de_ with plenty of examples.


----------



## CapnPrep

Mikamocha said:


> The meaning is clear (we would like to *change rooms*)


As you can see, English uses a special construction here, too.


----------



## geostan

changer + direct object usually means make changes to something. e.g. changer de chambre means to move to a different room (there are two rooms involved); changer la chambre would mean to make changes to the room in question (there is inly one room involved).


----------

